# Red Light?



## Chewy

Hey everyone! I hooked up a webcam in my hedgie's cage and I need some kind of light source on during the night so you can see them on the webcam, but my hedgie won't come out and play if I have one on. I know that you can buy a red lamp/light but I don't know what kind, how powerful, where to buy or anything. Also why will they still be active with the light on? Do they not notice the red? One last thing, Could I just go out and buy a red light bulb at a party store and screw it into a lamp and aim it at the cage?
Thanks in advance!
-Nathan


----------



## Nancy

Just go to Walmart and buy a red light bulb. The one I use is a curly fluorescent. It depends on the hedgehog if red light will bother them. Some of mine come out no problem in red, others remain in bed as if I've left a normal light on.


----------



## Chewy

Ok thanks Nancy! Thats what I thought I had heard. 
-Nathan


----------



## LizardGirl

A red light is fine as long as you hedgie is okay with it. (pretends to take notes from Nancy  )

Inky refuses to come out under a red light, so it just depends on the hedgie.


----------

